# Finish Kare Vs Auto finesse



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

In a like for like on all their products, wax, detailling spray, glaze, shampoo etc.
who would you go for - one brand for everything

One is usa, other is UK, both have good products. 

You have one brand on your shelf, who is it? GO :driver:


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Finishkare for me :thumb:


Mark


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Fk425 is a gem but there are better performing brands out there.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Finishkare over auto finesse for me. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

Must admit I haven't used Finish Kare products. 

However when I started out detailing about 3 years ago I purchased a lot of Auto Finesse stuff but over time realised there were a lot of other individual products and brands that did the job better so I have never repurchased any of the AF gear.

Sent from my moto e(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

What I always return to time after time is FK1000p a very good not fussy sealant that works time after time, easy on and off.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

interested in #425 and the pink wax, for the filling ability, and the 425 as a cheap drying aid/top up

Ill try BH QD first though every wash, see if it cleans or adds to the gloss, as cleaners kill the glazes every time


----------

